# No images in my signature?



## DCLane (5 Sep 2013)

I've tried to update my signature, but it's come up with the following:

"Your signature may only have 0 image(s)."

This means no CC ticker! - so I've taken it out.

Am I being daft or is there something wrong?


----------



## Scoosh (5 Sep 2013)

I guess it's a response to the software upgrade and @Shaun will get to it asap.

Time to get some quick miles in ! 



> Am I being daft or is there something wrong?


----------



## Shaun (5 Sep 2013)

No, you're not being daft - the new signature permissions do not allow images to be included in signatures (I'd forgotten that tickers used the image tags, so an oversight on my part).

Can you PM me your ticker details - username / mileage goal - and I'll see if I can manually re-apply it for your account via the Admin Control Panel.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (5 Sep 2013)

Ticker back in ...


----------



## Spinney (5 Sep 2013)

Odd - I don't think my ticker ever disappeared!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2013)

Spinney said:


> Odd - I don't think my ticker ever disappeared!


 No, the tickers haven't disappeared but if you try to edit your sig to correct corrupted quotes (see my sig) you get messages that you have exceeded the maximum number of lines or images not allowed like DCLane above. I simply exited the page without saving any changes to keep my ticker complete with corrupt quotes and strapline.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Sep 2013)

Bit annoying as I want to change the quote in my sig.


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

You should now be able to edit signatures that contain tickers.


----------



## Frood42 (7 Sep 2013)

hi @Shaun

i tried to edit my sig, but cannot use the veloviewer code as before 

Works fine on threads, but not in sig.


```
[URL=http://veloviewer.com/athlete/1251499/][ATTACH=full]257416[/ATTACH][/URL]
```


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2013)

The code was incorrect:

```
[URL]http://veloviewer.com/SigImage.php?a=1348e4&r=2&c=4&u=I&g=n&f=jilnozzzzz&z=a.png[/URL]
```

It should have been wrapped in IMG tags:

```
[ATTACH=full]257418[/ATTACH]
```

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Frood42 (7 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> The code was incorrect:
> 
> It should have been wrapped in IMG tags:
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## coffeejo (7 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> You should now be able to edit signatures that contain tickers.


Still can't 

Cleared the cache and tried it in rich text and BB Code. Am using Chrome on Windows 7 if that makes a difference?


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2013)

Do you get an error message?


----------



## coffeejo (7 Sep 2013)

Yes, the "images verboten" one.


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2013)

Try now.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Try now.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2013)

coffeejo said:


>



It wasn't an problem with the settings I'd applied ...honest g'vner!


----------

